# Climbers



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking to get a new climber. Im a big guy and need something that I can feel comfy in. I am 6'2 298. I have an older Summit now and was looking to get something else. Thanks.


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have an older "Ol Man Treestand". I'm 6'3" 280. No problems at all. Large platform and nice large mesh sling seat the slides flush to the tree which gives you even more room. My buddy who's bigger than me uses a summit and loves it but I dont know which model. Good luck looking.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

how about the Summit Goliath? they say that is a good one for the big boys


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Old man grand multi-vision

A little wider than the original.


----------



## overdriv (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the Lone Wolf Wide Sit-n-Climb. I am 6' 1" and 280 (easy) and 58 years old. I was really apprehensive of climbers because of my size and age, but when I got used to the system of the 'sit-n-climb' I was really impressed. It feels really comfortable and very safe climbing up and down out of the tree. But I admit that I take my time coming down or going up. 

I must say that the seat set up was hard to figure out in the beginning, as you have to put together the straps out of the box. This is because it takes some adjustments to fit it to your needs (wide load).

If you are open to a new way of hanging. I would highly recommend the Trophy Line 'Tree Saddle'. I have not sat in a tree all day with it, because my hunting group does not allow the use of the Tree Saddle, and I just bought it. But I have one and have tried it out. It was very comfortable and offers a wide range of stable shooting positions. YOU MUST have stable footing platform (screw in foot pegs) into your tree and probably knee pads.

Good luck


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Tree saddle*



overdriv said:


> I have the Lone Wolf Wide Sit-n-Climb. I am 6' 1" and 280 (easy) and 58 years old. I was really apprehensive of climbers because of my size and age, but when I got used to the system of the 'sit-n-climb' I was really impressed. It feels really comfortable and very safe climbing up and down out of the tree. But I admit that I take my time coming down or going up.
> 
> I must say that the seat set up was hard to figure out in the beginning, as you have to put together the straps out of the box. This is because it takes some adjustments to fit it to your needs (wide load).
> 
> ...


+1 on the tree saddle. You will kill more deer and once you get your system of climbing and hunting out of it, you will be more comfortable than out of a climber. It doesn't seem possible looking at a tree saddle that it would be comfy, but it is. You can also shoot better and hunt a bigger variety of trees.


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting on the tree saddle. I just dont think I could use it. It just looks so awkward and unsafe. Maybe I can find someone around me that has one and try it out. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## wynnbry2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a buddy (6' 4" 250, was 290) who uses a saddle once in a while. everytime im with him after he gets out of the tree, he makes the comment: "god i should use this thing more often its so comfy." ive used it, do i like it? its ok i dont mind it so much (im only 5-10" 230) but it does take some getting used to looking at the tree versus your back to the tree. if i could find one for a decent price i would look at getting one for state land hunts.


----------

